# A little taster of how my garage is going...



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Excuse the image quality, was snapped with my Iphone in poor lighting conditions.

Update:-Garage floor painted, walls painted (thanks very much to Clark and Rich from polished bliss for the advice on this)...ipod'd up...wireless, 38'' HDTV wired into my sky later this weekend (football AND detailing anyone?) yeah baby! 

Security all sorted and electrics, waiting on the plasterboard for the roof now....and need to get some photos' enlarged and framed (of cars previously owned, that sort of thing!)

My wife is getting more annoyed at the 'little additions'

Fridge this weekend I think :lol:


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

I so want a garage like that. Football and TV thats just perfect, with the fridge added that would be the new living room for me !!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wife will be fine when she realises you be living out there

Looks ace John, just need a lazy boy (in microfibre of course)


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I have sourced a decent seat, but its got a multitude of uses...one being for detailing of course. I applied QD in there tonight with the music on, its a nice place to be now


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome! What product did you use in the floor. I really need to do mine before winter.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

B&Q>International floor paint

Pressure washed the floor for about an hour, srubbing with APC and a stiff broom. Rinsed completely and allowed to dry for three days with nobody entering the garage. I then hoovered up a bit of dust that had settled and went about sealing it using the International floor sealant. Make sure you apply this and allow 1 solid day to dry. Ignore the '4 hours touch dry' advice. That only applies in an open garage in 80 degree heat. Apply from back to door, leave-close door and re-visit on day 2. Then apply the first coat of international floor paint. Allow another day to dry, and apply the second coat-again allowing the second coat to dry for 1 day solid. Use a B&Q roller on a large pole (they were like a fiver) for both the sealant and the paint (get one for each as the sealant is like a glue and cannot be washed easily!)

I added a black trim around the edge of the garage floor using International floor paint again, which looks good. But I will be lining this area with logs for the winters open fires soon, so that was kind of wasted! LOL

Patience is the key with doing this, I have spent odd days and weekends over the last 4-5 weeks doing it and I am still not 'complete'. In fact the Impreza has lived outside since I started, as It felt wrong putting it in there until it was nearly ready.

I added a third coat as well on the areas the tyres were going to be parked on, as many people said this paint peels when in contact with hot rubber. It does-but only on badly prepped and coated floors. Mine has been fine since  

Enjoy!


----------



## m4rtin (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice, very nice!

Can't wait til I've got a Garage and it's nicely fitted out, just need to sell the flat and buy the house now... lol Arrr well hopefully it'll be before Christmas


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome. Don't worry about wifey, just send her down to Harvey Nicks or something with the Amex card or something and she'll be a happy bunny... 

I hope the car is gonna fit with all those toyz in there....:lol:


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice indeed bet your well chuffed


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Great. Thanks for the advice, Be nice to be able to wipe the oil spots up.

(E30 engines like to have a little oily wee every so often )


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wicked!!

All you need now is too pay Johnny and fill up those shelves


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ke looks top notch ..


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks cracking :thumb:


----------



## mattbeef (Feb 7, 2007)

once you get the single bed in it will look even better


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That looks fantastic, would love to be able to use my garage, but the car wont actually fit in the garage !! never mind walk around it.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awsome! might aswell move in! look forward to more pics


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Kelly's a very understanding lady mate :thumb: 

Looks very nice indeed - next detailing meet at yours I reckon!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking very nice :thumb:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice job so far, but the living-room furniture looks a bit wierd! I'd go for something a bit more utilitarian, metal tool drawers or summat.
Also, have you thought of laying two 12" wide strips of black office carpet for the Impreza to roll on to?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice setup KE! :thumb: 

A fridge for Magners and waxes and you're sorted.

Might just be the angle of the shot but your TV doesn't look straight.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

HDTV in the garage - awesome!

Looking good so far


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well, if you ever in the bad books, you can certainly move into the garage....

unless theres a main power switch to the garage in the house that is :lol:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Mate thats awesome!!

Football and beer whilst detailing does sound pretty damn cool.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Eric. One quick question I am going to take into my garge b4 winter the only thing I have nowhere to store all the stuff to allow me to powerwash the floor is it necessary or would a good brush do for the floor paint.


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

:wave: Would be interested in what you used on the walls- What advice did Clark and Rich give, Is it hush hush trade secret or one you can share

Phil


King Eric said:


> Excuse the image quality, was snapped with my Iphone in poor lighting conditions.
> 
> Update:-Garage floor painted, walls painted (thanks very much to Clark and Rich from polished bliss for the advice on this)...ipod'd up...wireless, 38'' HDTV wired into my sky later this weekend (football AND detailing anyone?) yeah baby!
> 
> ...


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Wat a fit garage!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

philyoung531 said:


> :wave: Would be interested in what you used on the walls- What advice did Clark and Rich give, Is it hush hush trade secret or one you can share
> 
> Phil


If it helps Phil, any garage I have done previously has been done with either cheap trade emulsion if it is lined (plaster board) or cheap white masonary paint for brick/block finishes.

John


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Eric. One quick question I am going to take into my garge b4 winter the only thing I have nowhere to store all the stuff to allow me to powerwash the floor is it necessary or would a good brush do for the floor paint.


Ronnie, a good brush out then a mop down with warm water/fairy prior to sealing with PVA should see you alright.

John


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I want a flat screen in my garage


----------



## Eko (Jul 29, 2007)

Jace said:


> I want a flat screen in my garage


You and me both!

Right now I'd settle just have a nice clean garage. My paintwork gets covered in spotty white stuff which at first I thought was road paint but I have now realised it is actually spider poo! 

Really like the set-up you have there though, would be great to link up to that screen and have itunes running with the visuals on while you work!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Ronnie, a good brush out then a mop down with warm water/fairy prior to sealing with PVA should see you alright.
> 
> John


Thanks mate guess wot I am doing this week end!!!


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

eric whatcha looking at paintr and sealnat price wise how big a floor area?


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I want a garage


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

gti mad man said:


> eric whatcha looking at paintr and sealnat price wise how big a floor area?


Don't think you'll be hearing from KE somehow.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea he hasn't logged on since the 10th he's probably on holiday. 

a loooooonnnnnggggg holiday..


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

KE said on another thread that he had had enough of the forum so I don't think that he will be back. Shame as I liked his honest posts more often than not.


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

:thumb: Thanks John


John-R- said:


> If it helps Phil, any garage I have done previously has been done with either cheap trade emulsion if it is lined (plaster board) or cheap white masonary paint for brick/block finishes.
> 
> John


----------



## davekt (Mar 26, 2007)

Must get a flat screen for the garage


----------

